# Love this one!



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

So cool!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=BWOatF1Tu8o&feature=related


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

thats a really neat video!! i have a question though. how come when some of the riders jump they lean back instead of leaning forward?


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Which ones?

I think I might of noticed that, too, though.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i think in one of the xc pictures she leaned back instead of forward and in another one. i see it alot though.


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

you lean back on the downhill-type/stair jumps.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

:shock: Great video! thank you so much for sharing! That video actually gave me goosebumps :?


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow!!! I really like!!!!! :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very nice video, I love all the jumping!!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Good stuff, very enjoyable


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I posted a link on my facebook to that video :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I just found another version made by the same person as the very first video posted.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=vHry1e_XU94&feature=related


----------

